# Poco alcance con modulo tws 433 y rws 433



## remramon2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hola gente como estan?
yo aca estoy bastante complicado, estoy terminando un proyecto en el cual llevo trabajando meses y me he trabado en algo que creia no me daria problema pero... he aqui ya hace un par de semanas luchando para que me funcione y no logro conseguir un resultado satisfactorio.

paso a contarles estoy armando un transmisor y receptor con los conocidos *modulos tws 433 y rws 433* y el problema es que tengo *poco alcanse*, estoy armando un control remoto para una alarma y el transmisor va en un llavero junto con un pic, hoy estare probando reemplazar el pic por un HT12D y con un HT12E para ver si el problema son los pic (transmisor y receptor) pero no lo creo ya que de cerca funcionan y al alejarme unos 2 mts deja de funcionar.

si alguien paso por esto y me da una se lo agradeceria!


----------



## michelin (Oct 15, 2008)

Hola remramon2007.. mira te cuento que yo he hecho un auto a radio control con estos modulos, la verdad me sorprendieron, ya que tenia un alcanze de 200 mts aprox.
Para tener 4 funciones (adelante, atraz, derecha, izquierda) le coloque en la entrada del tws un HT12E, que me da los 4 canales, y en el Rws le coloque en la salida digital el HT12D, con eso obtuve los 4 canales y me funciono perfectamente. te aconsejo que en los moltiplexores (HT´s) le coloques las patas 1 a la 9 todas a masa, en los dos por igual, esto hace que no tengas interferencia ni ruidos que te cambien la direccion de los multiplexores, porque si suponte que en el ht12e por algun rruido qeda a algun potencial cualquiera de las patas 1-8 (direccion del dispositivo) es muy probable que el en demultiplexor ht12d no te lleguen los datos, ya que tiene una direccion diferente a la del multiplexor... 

Eso es todo lo que te puedo aconsejar...
ahh una cosa mas, al transmisor ponele una antena de aprox 5 cm de alambre finito o cable esmaltado, puede ser que este enroscado para que no salga del control y asi quede mas presentable, y el receptor ponele una antena de 15 a 30 cm de largo del mismo material que la anterior....
desde ya te digo qe no va a dejar de sorprenderte esos aparatos ...


----------



## Palmas (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola michelin, yo estoy armando un circuito de rf con estos modulos, pero antes estoy primero probar el cod ht12E y de deco ht12D y NO ME funcionan!. Hasta ahora he hecho todo lo posible y lo imposible, pero no logro enviar un dato en el code y recibirlo en el deco. El fabricante Holtec recomienda dejar los pines 1 al 8 al aire, no a masa como tu indicas, pero igual lo he hecho de las dos formas. NUNCa logro que el pin VT (transmisión válida) se encienda. Haber si me das un consejo. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## PICARDY (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola michelin  tengo los tws 433 y rws433 y necesito trasmitir un pulso a una distancia de 50 metros en forma inalambrica, el tema es que como sabes estos trasmisores tienen mucho ruido y se que con los ht12 esto se puede solucionar, lo que me gustaria saber es primero como tengo que hacer para conectarlos (solo para trasmitir un pulso de 5 volts) y solo para saber , que es lo que harian estos ht12 que mejoran la trasmision? varian la frecuencia? como ?

saludos


----------



## ChaD (Jul 28, 2010)

Los transmisores son digitales, por lo que los datos deben ir modulados en algún código, por ejemplo Manchester. Los HT12 lo que hacen es justamente resolver este tema. Vos solo te encargas de poner los datos (niveles lógicos por 4 pines) y la dirección por otros 8 pines. El receptor primero verifica si los 8 pines de dirección son los mismos que tiene y si es así entrega una señal de dato valido y los 4 niveles que pusiste en el HT12E. En las hojas de datos al final sale un circuito típico para lo que estas buscando.


----------



## El gringo (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola que tal .. mi nombre es christian y es la primera vez que ando por aca .. necesitaria saber .. si se pueden cambiar ... las resistencias mediante las cuales los HT12E y HT12D oscilan por cristales de 4Mhz.. de no ser asi por favor que alguien me explique porque ..desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2010)

el gringo
no se  puede ,se usa 100k o 50 k en el ht12d  y 1M en el ht12e así  lo especifica el fabricante ,con los cristales simplemente no funciona
saludos


----------



## lupa (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola tengo un problema con estos modulo de RF, que la verdad ya no se a quien preguntar. El problema es el siguente  he utilizado los circuitos que aparecen en internet de estos modulos con el codificador y decodificador HT12E/D. Cuando enciendo el equipo se logra la transmision por aprox. 4 segundos, luego se queda mostrando el ultimo dato que se ingreso. Le he preguntado a mis profesores y no tienen ni idea.
Le he metido mano al equipo tocando la resistencia de oscilacion, y no he logrado nada. Ya no se que hacer tengo ganas de tirar todo a la mie... porque hace un año que vengo trabajando con eso y no lo puedo lograr solucionar.

Si alguien tiene idea de lo que pasa se lo agradeceria un monton que me lo explique.
Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2010)

la patita 10,11,12 y  13 muestran los datos que uno ingreso en el trasmisor ,luego se queda ay fijo mostrando la ultima secuencia de datos ingresados,la patita 17 solo  se pone en alto cuando ingresa algun dato y luego se pone en vajo,ponle un led ay en la patita 17 ,ese es el funcionamiento normal,
si quieres que las patitas 10,11,12 y 13 del HT12D se queden en vajo o 0 y queden asi tienes que activar el trasmisor con  las patitas 10,11,12 y 13 del HT12e  a chasis 
saludos


----------



## lupa (Sep 13, 2010)

Gracias por contestar tan prontamente rey julien. Pero creo que no me exprese bien, los modulos realicen la comunicacion normalmente, osea presiono un pulsador en el code y en el deco se prende un led, suelto el pulsador y el led se apaga; pero el problema esta que la comunicacion se realiza normalmente por aproximadamente 4 segundos desde que se prende el equipo, luego por mas que pulse cualquier pulsador ningun led cambia de estado.

Desde ya muchas gracias por contestar, pero por ahora esa solucion no me sirve.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2010)

en el modulo emisor entre la salida del HT12E y la entrada del emisor una r de 47k ,de oscilador 1M 
en el modulo receptor salida directamente al HT12D y de oscilador R de 100k ,esos valores siempre uso y nunca me sucedido nada de lo que describes ,
porque no ases un muevo post y expone tu problema ,así no desvirtuamos este 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## ChaD (Sep 23, 2010)

Lupa, me imagino que lo estas armando en una breadboard. Ya probaste armarlo nuevamente en otra?


----------



## martin sena (May 19, 2012)

se pueden usar los modulos tws y rws 433 cn los modulos de holteck HT12E y HT12D para hacer un intercomunicador? gracias!


----------



## ChaD (May 19, 2012)

Para transmisión de voz? No da el ancho de banda, busca las hojas de datos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

no porque son transmisores/receptores de datos ,no de audio


----------



## Luno (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola y mis saludos cordiales a todos..... 

Pues no eh usado físicamente los TWS433 o RWS433 con sus respectivos integrados. Sin embargo, los eh estudiado muy poco algo general, y además de ver videos en youtube.

Y mi pregunta es la siguiente: Se pueden usar 2 Emisores y 2 detectores para un mismo circuito ??? . Lo pregunto porque lo necesito para un control de 8 bits, puesto que cada modulo es para 4 y no lo necesito.

Además, saber si es que los uso juntos a la hora de enviar los bits no se cruzarian por las antenas ???

Gracias por todo el apoyo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

no al mismo tiempo,porque se interfieren ,pero puedes poner un tr y un tx y usar dos ic decodificadores o un pic


----------



## Luno (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola rey julien, 
Te refieres a un tr, 1 tx 1 Encoder y 2 Decoders ?? .... me suena raro. 

Mi objetivo era manejar exactamente igual como manejas los 4 bits de entrada con un tr, 1 tx, 1 encoder (HT_12E) y 1 Decoder (HT-12D) , PERO con 8 bits de entrada y obviamente 8 bits de salida, manejarlos como si fuesen entradas independientes. Si no me dejo entender cheka este video.

Este video muestra como manejaR los bits de entrada a su manera. Lo q busco es lo mismo para 8 bits o más.






Por ahi escuché, no se si sea cierto pero si tengo dos pares de modulos pero de distintas frecuencias. entonces no habria ningun cruce?. 

Ejem:  1 tws433  -  HT-12E
         1 rws433  -  HT-12D

          1 txr434  -  HT-12E
          1 rxr434  -  HT-12D

Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

un trasmisor + un receptor + dos encoder y dos decoder





> Por ahi escuché, no se si sea cierto pero si tengo dos pares de modulos pero de distintas frecuencias. entonces no habria ningun cruce?.


es verdad,pero tendrias que construir el trasmisor,porque el modulo tiene un resonador y no se puede variar la frecuencia,o comprar dos modulos distintos en frecuencia(que no si existe,yo conosco los de 433mhz)


----------



## Luno (Ago 22, 2012)

un trasmisor + un receptor + dos encoder y dos decoder  .... como sería la conexión en ese caso? para tener 8 bits de salida (256 configuraciones diferentes)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

los decoder conectados a la misma salida del receptor ,pero con distinto código y para el transmisor idem ,luego solo queda formar los bit a enviar ,lo que no estoy seguro porque nunca lo probé,

PD
yo que usted buscaría un ic de 8 bit ,que de seguro debe haber


----------



## miborbolla (Ago 22, 2012)

Luno dijo:


> un trasmisor + un receptor + dos encoder y dos decoder  .... como sería la conexión en ese caso? para tener 8 bits de salida (256 configuraciones diferentes)



Yo francamente me inclinaría por usar un micro-controlador y utilizar el  código manchester, que ya se menciono antes y en el cual puedes transmitir los bits que quieras. hay varios compiladores que ya tienen implementado el uso de este codigo y entiendo que al principio puede ser muy desconcertante (a mi me sucedió) pero una ves captado el funcionamiento de esto, se pueden tener los bits que se quieran y con una seguridad bastante alta.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codificación_Manchester

Un microcontrolador de baja gama puede hacer perfectamente el trabajo, yo en mi propia experiencia he utilizado un pic 12f508 como transmisor en conjunto con el modulo tws 433, y he logrado coberturas de unos 90 mts con total seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## ChaD (Ago 22, 2012)

Yo mencione lo del Manchester anteriormente, pero no creo que tenga sentido codificarlo a mano. Podes usar la UART del PIC y listo, funciona.


----------



## miborbolla (Ago 23, 2012)

ChaD dijo:


> Yo mencione lo del Manchester anteriormente, pero no creo que tenga sentido codificarlo a mano. Podes usar la UART del PIC y listo, funciona.



Ciertamente es así, pero hay microcontroladores que no tienen UART, como el  12f508 o el 16f677, sin embargo como lo comente "hay compiladores que ya cuentan con instrucciones o funciones especificas para el codigo manchester".

Así que Anímense compañeros y dejen atrás a los ht12d y saquen el máximo jugo a sus proyectos e inversiones.


----------



## MILTON YABAR (Oct 16, 2012)

hola tengo un proyecto en mente que es usar un microfono , adaptar la señal analoga a digital de 8 bits y enviarla de forma inalambrica usando este tipo de modulos inalambricos  , en el otro extremo recibir la señal y volverla analoga para escucharla a travez de un parlante , se que audio no se puede pero en este casom seria solo voz osea alrededor de 4 khz , creen que este tipo de modulos funcionen o existen otros  y de ser asi me pueden informar cuales son?


----------



## MISTICHOY (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola chicos como estÁn miren yo tengo un problema con un ht12 el codificador y el decodificador y estÁn puestos con el tx y rx de 433hz, el problema es que cuando estoy en mi laboratorio con fuentes de corriente estables me anda de diez puedo controlar dos reles muy bien pero cuando la conecto a la baterÍa del auto sin q este este andando no me acciona los reles y no se cual es la causa ya he publicado varias consultas para que me respondan y no he tenido respuestas.
Saludos y espero alguna respuesta satisfactoria.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 9, 2012)

uenas tardes MISTICHOY

Una Pregunta... ¿En ambos casos la tensión de alimentación de los módulos es la misma?

Ten en cuenta que el valor de la resitencia del oscilador, en los TH2E y TH12D, depende de la tensión de alimentación.

Sal U2


----------



## ChaD (Dic 9, 2012)

Mistichoy: usas fuente de corriente o fuente de tensión? Recorda que el RWS usa 5V, con una tolerancia de 0,1V si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Finskey (Dic 10, 2012)

ChaD esta diciendo lo correcto MISTICHOY probra con una bateria de 9 voltios ... con un 7805 regulas la tension la bateria tiene 12 volts la del auto , si la conectac sin regulador estaras quemando todo!


----------



## MISTICHOY (Dic 13, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> uenas tardes MISTICHOY
> 
> Una Pregunta... ¿En ambos casos la tensión de alimentación de los módulos es la misma?
> 
> ...




no la tencion del recepto en el que va conectado los reles la tencion es de 5 volt y los reles trabajan con 12 volt, lo que hago es bajar la tencion con un  7805, pero te vuelvo a repetir el recepto me acciona bienelos reles en el laboratorio con una fuente de 12 volt rectificada puede ser la frecuencia de trabajo de la corriente de batería


----------



## castro (Dic 19, 2012)

> la frecuencia de trabajo de la corriente de batería



como es esto....de que frecuencias hablas?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

hola gente como andan....... bueno aqui estoy... porque compre estos modulos.. http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/kit-1-modulo-transm-y-un-mod-recptor-43392mhz_MLA-F-3034393255_082012.jpg....... lo mio es simple  necesito que el transmisor por medio de un pulsador envie una señal al receptor y este accione un opto acopladory accione un rele ... cuando deje de pulsar el rele se desconecte.......  creo que me explique bien ..... si no se entendio  pregunten ..... no se mucho de electronica pero estoy aprendiendo  gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

compra dos ic el ht12e  y el ht12d 





en las hojas de datos estan como se conectan a los modulos 
en lugar de un led,le pones un transistor el diodo y el rele


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

holaaaaa  ..y gracias por condestar.. bueno veremos si los consigo .... estuve estudiando  el tema....... y si hice bien los deberes creo  no estoy preguntando mal ??? 1: el primero es un codificador  que va con el modulo emisor ., 2: el segundo es un decodificador que va con el receptor.... ¿¿¿¿¿ estoy en lo correcto ???? ....... si es asi mi duda va en lo siguiente ....... si el modulo emisor y el modulo receptor estan "sintonizados" por decirlo asi ..... ¿¿¿¿ porque tengo que colocarle el circuito integrado para codificar y decodificar y ""ojo"" lo pregunto en  ejemplo de aplicacion de mi caso y no en los anteriormente expuesto en el hilo ni tampoco por una cuestion de ahorrar componentes.... lo pregunto a nivel educativo para mi ... pues me gusta aprender y adquirir conocimiento gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

es necesario porque en la frecuencia que trabajan los módulos ,hay mucho ''trafico'' muchas ''señales'' y si no le pones el encoder (ht12e) y el decoder (ht12d) ,el rele se va a activar a cada rato(cada ves que alguien emita algo en la frecuencia 433mhz),
por ejemplo cuando alguien active la alarma de su auto,o si alguien habré o cierra un portón,etc,etc,
aunque también podes usar un ne555 en el emisor y un lm567 en el receptor a modo de decodificador de tono,
aunque no es muy estable ni seguro como el ht12,pero puede funcionar

PD:
con el ne555 generas el tono y con el lm567 lo decodificas,no me acuerdo si el lm567 también se puede usar como generador de tono



mira en este tema hay un esquema ,solo armas la parte del generador de tonos y en lugar de usar el infrarrojo usas el modulo que compraste .cualquier cosa pregunta y te ayudamos a armarlo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/interruptor-control-remoto-16343/


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

gracias.."maestro" es loque yo suponia pero eso que me comentaste no lo lei en ningun lado de esa manera tan entendible... pero lo voy a arrmar con los c.i  que dijiste bien prolijo......gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

si es mejor,con el ht12 porque lleva menos componentes y funciona de 10 y la primera,
con lm567 ya hay que calibrar el tono con los preset y puede que fallen o sea son mas propenso a fallas,ya que lleva capasitores,resistencias,el ht12 solo lleva una r


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

bueno otra pregunta ...... el receptor va en la maquina que vos  sabes y decia yo que a la salida del ht12 ponerle un optoacoplador porque el rele es 220v ..... pero mi duda es la fuente del emisor porque no lleva pilas ,,la fuente en este caso es "especial" por decirlo de alguna manera con el filtrado o tipo ....gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

en el emisor se usa una/unas pila/as todo esta en la hoja de datos del modulo emisor,pero tambien puedes usarlo con una fuente y un regulador


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

a eso voy!!!!!! la fuente tiene que clase de filtrado ????? lo digo por el ruido  con la pila no hay ese problema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

*fuente común*,yo para calibrar los módulos tengo una fuente común y un regulador de 12 volt y no hay problemas,la fuente tiene un filtro de 1000µf x 25 volt ,a la salida del regulador otro filtro de 10µf x 16 volt


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

te lo decia porque en la fuente de la maquina tiene capacitores ceranicos en paralelo con los diodos y otro entre positivo y negativo a la salida .la hice asi pensando en alimentar tanbien al modulo receptor jejejeje       Ver el archivo adjunto 84665


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2012)

si los tiene mejor,pero no hacen falta


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 20, 2012)

ok  gracias .... gracias por enseñar y ayudar .... de todo corazon son cosas que voy a tener encuenta por que tengo que ponerme a diseñar la plaqueta del emisor y del receptor                  PD: voy a publicar lo avances a medida que vallan saliendo


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 29, 2013)

buenas tengo una duda y es que consegui el ht12 F en vez del D aca pongo los dos    y tambien el dataset como veran hay cuatro llaves mas para decodificar a diferencia del HT12D y tambienen el pdf no mequeda claro cual es la diferencia de la salida o sea que entendi que nofunciona igual o noalcanzo acomprender su funcion.. bueno espero sus respuestas...juan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2013)

las llaves A0 y hasta la llave A7 ,son para codificar la transmision,
las llaves A8 y hasta la llave A13 son para enviar los bit,
si pones por ejemplo la llave A8 a chasis cuando transmitas ,en el receptor la patita 10 del HT12D se va a poner positiva y se queda asi,asta que envies otro codigo ,la patita 17 solo se va a poner positiva cuando aya trasmisión y luego se apaga o se pone negativa.
en pocas palabras las patitas D8 a D13 del HT12D  siempre están en 0 volt y solo se van ''encendiendo'' a medida pones las  llaves A8 y hasta la llave A13 a chasis
si pones todas a chasis ,entonces todas las salidas del HT12D se ponen en alto y se quedan en alto por mas que no transmitas mas,para apagarlas tienes que enviar otra transmision pero esta ves sin las patitas a chasis del HT12F


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 29, 2013)

hola querido amigo...... entendi todo.......yyyy... no entendi nada... el porque ????? estoy confundido en la definicion porque tengo el HT12F y no el HT12D...pero segun mi razonamiento son los dos decodificadores y van junto con el receptor ...... para el emisor tengo HT12E pues lo que quiero razonar es las llaves que tiene demas el HT12F y el funcionamiento de la patilla 17 denominado VT que segun el dataset es distinto al HT12D y no comprendo bien su funcionamiento....gracias....... juan


----------



## miguelus (Abr 30, 2013)

Buenos días locodelafonola

La señal VT está normalmente a "0" y se pone a "1" mientras se está recibiendo una *T*ransmisión *V*álida.

En los Data Sheet está todo explicado .

Sal U2


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 30, 2013)

buenos dias miguelus bueno site fijas en el pdf del dataset que subi esplica (y es alli donde no entiendo) que las salidas del D y F son distintas yotengo el F no el D...muchas gracias por responder.... juan


----------



## miguelus (Abr 30, 2013)

Buenas tardes de nuevo locodelafonola

Bien, voy a tratar de explicarte algo sobre estos Decodificadores pero asumiendo que tu tienes el HT12F.

El HT12F dispone de 12 Líneas de Direcciones por lo que tendremos 4096 Direcciones distintas

Supongo que el Codificador que tienes es el HT12E...

Este Codificador dispone de 8 Líneas de direcciones por lo podrá direcionar 256 Direciones, lo importante es que las ocho primeras Lineas de direccionamiento las pongamos iguales en el HT12E y en el HT12F, pueden estar a "0" o a "1" pero iguala en ambos CI.

Ahora vamos a las siguientes Líneas de Direccionamiento.

En el TH12E los Pines …
10 = AD8
11= AD9
12= AD 10
13 = AD 11
Como ves tienen doble función, pueden ser Datos o Direcciones. 
Si utilizamos como Decodificador  el HT12D los Datos recibidos serán tomados como Datos  y estos cuatro últimos  Bits serán “Lacheado” en las salidas del HT12D hasta que se reciba una nueva transmisión.
Mientras se recibe un Dato Valido el Pin 17 (VT) permanecerá a nivel “1” indicando que los Datos recibidos son válidos.
Resumiendo, tendremos 256 Direcciones y 16 Datos.

Si utilizamos como Decodificador el HT12F los datos recibidos serán tomados como Direcciones, tendremos que poner los Pines 10, 11, 12 y 13 a “0” o a “1” pero igual que en el Encoder HT12E, cuando se reciba una transmisión y si las 12 líneas de Direcciones corresponden con las ajustadas en el TH12E, el Pin 17 (VT) pasará de estar a “0” a estar en “1” permaneciendo en ese estado el tiempo que dure la recepción del Dato válido.
Creo que el funcionamiento es bastante simple, miles de montajes así lo demuestran.

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

muy,muy buena explicación ,


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 30, 2013)

gracias amigo ahora entendi pues estaba mareado con la diferencia del HT12D y EL HT12F y como enel dataset figura que la salida es distinta alli mi confucion  y es mejor entonces pera el uso que le voy a dar al HT12F pues tiene el funcionamiento adecuado la salida VT ... muchisimas gracias a los dos y aca voy a postear las placas para que las usen algunos si les sirven ...juan


----------

